# My definitive Japan trip



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Some photos of the trip (9 days) made in Japan with my wife and some friends. Just returned yesterday.

We visited Tokyo, Osaka, Kyoto and Nara areas. Of course also we went at GTRmagazine meeting in Fuji motorspeed.

A big thanks to Rick :clap: and Dino for their support during the first part of the trip and for help us to book our (clean and cheap) hotel:wavey:

Some pics of day 1 (tokyo/chiba area); Futaba pro shop, top secret, crystal auto and in the evening at roppongi for dinner. We were too tired for daikoku friday meeting, so we went there in the following day.










Our hotel were in Ginza (nice place to stay)









Here is funabashi station (chiba); waiting for Rick









Rick with a friend of mine









A fast visit to "futaba pro shop" for buy some R.C. items (Kyosho mini-z)

























After some times in the train, monorail and walk we arrive to Crystal Auto heaven.









































There was also a RB28 with a trust big turbo

















After other walk we reached the top secret shop. Before we saw also a UK garage.











































































Mr Nagata san allowed us to take pictures in his shop without problem.

























In the evening we went to Roppongi area in Tokyo for the dinner with Dino, Mitsuko and a their friend. Too tyred for daikoku PA.

























A particular palace, in rippongi; his lights seems the Gtr's rear light


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I really want to go back to Japan when i see pictures like this:wavey:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey I saw you guys at Fuji, . . 

Great to hear you had fun over here.:wavey:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yes, just come back but we have "nostalgia" of Japan (clean country in every area i visited, quiet and nice people, public transport expensive but well organized) 

Lux next time you can stop us for talk. :chairshot 

Some pics of day 2 (tokyo & Daikoku):

Akihabara

























The Gundam caffè.









If you are a vintage videogames fan you cant miss SuperPotato









Vstone is the best shop for build your home electronic robot (a lot of parts)









Champ is another nice shop of R.C. items in Tokyo









At the end of day i rent a car and with Dino went to Daikoku




































































































The r33 front of a local streetracer.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Some of those Supra bodykits are horrendous...


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

paul__k said:


> Some of those Supra bodykits are horrendous...


yes i agree; japanease taste about body kit sometimes is really "particular". In my opinion the stock supra is fine.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

cool pics,those diablos look terrible


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

DAY 3: GTR MAG Meeting (first part)


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

other pics of DAY 3


























Rain's car is always the top :bowdown1:










































Pics for GTR magazine


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

DAY 4: Tokyo (fish market, Shibuya and other place)



































































A nice "hello Kitty" bus


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I likey ...


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics, very cool


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow! Great trip and thanks for showing the pics!
How comes that even the widebody cars look cool, when they are in japan??? Is it like natural habitat or what?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time.. Some fantastic pictures there!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks for reply. 

DAY 5: ENDLESS-R. We moved, with Shinkansen, from Tokyo to Osaka area. So always by train we reached Ouzumi, base of Endless-r. Really a great trip here.

















































A nice engine bay .

















Sugino san 's wife and daughter


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome trip mate :clap:

Thanks for sharing your pics and impressions with us :thumbsup:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks for sharing ! :bowdown1:

so what about your car @ Endless?


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

who said my car is in endless garage? No no i'm not so crazy to ship my car in Japan :nervous::thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks like a superb trip and beautiful pictures!!
Many thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pictures!!! awesome places!! Nice cars,...

what else do we need on a trip like that :bowdown1:

maybe in a few years :clap:


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

is that Dino's car on the car jack at top secret garage? The one with no wheels but can see a CE-28 laying on the floor


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Zchua said:


> is that Dino's car on the car jack at top secret garage? The one with no wheels but can see a CE-28 laying on the floor


No it is not Dino' bnr34.


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

hahah ok  thought he has his car being put in a garage which he posted on speedhunters a while back!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

DAY 6: while the younger members of group spent the disco nights and slept during the day  The older (me and my wife) visited Kyoto and Nara :clap:
So no car but the best way to close this trip.

Some pics of nara's street near rail Station




































Which way?













































The Budda's house (one of the most bigger structure in wood in the world).







































































































































Ok it's dinner time.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

jonny , 
i recon a italian licensplate :nervous:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That House is spectacular! Some fantastic pictures there; thank you for sharing these with us..


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

regarding food,what is the avaliabilty of halal and vegeteraian food over in japan? the only thing that crosses my mind when i think of going there is the choice of food,i love my sushi though...


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks again for your nice reply!!!

I thought the same thing, but food is really not a problem, in Japan.You can eat every kind of food (really there is a restaurant every meter). 
I love meat and japanease meat usually is really excellent. Then if you love sushi and similar food is the heaven.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice pictures Johnny, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## valgal (Jun 9, 2007)

Fantastic picture carlo


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

DAY 7: Kyoto

Some pics in Kyoto station 













































Destination Fushimi inari temple by walk. So some street view from real Kyoto



























An exige.









Kamen rider soft drink




















































































































































































A kyoto view from the station


















Lunch time with some nice italian oil.


















Sounvenir's time. This shop ship also oversea.









Time to return to Osaka in our hotel.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

A pic of magazine i bought there (About 12kg :nervous


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 21, 2006)

some amazing pics there, loved the ones of the night meet


----------

